# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  CDBurnerXP

## IMPERIAL

*CDBurnerXP*



Официальный сайт *|* Лицензия: свободная (freeware) *|* Страница загрузки

Последняя версия: 4.2.4.1420

*О программе*
*CDBurnerXP* - Программа для записи CD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, DVD-R/RW дисков. CDBurnerXP умеет работать с ISO-образами, может создавать эти образы на жестком диске, а затем записывать их на болванки. В нее встроена функция _ограбления_ аудио CD дисков, с возможностью перевода треков в MP3, OGG, WMA и WAV форматы. Также реализована поддержка технологии Burn-Proof и запись мультисессионных дисков. Программа выполняет нормализацию уровня записи, работает практически со всеми современными пишущими приводами (поддерживаются протоколы IDE, USB, Firewire и SCSI). Из недостатков программы нужно отметить невозможность записи дисков формата Video DVD.

----------

